# Magnificent Stockholm



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Great thread!
Those pics aerials are amazing, aswell as your own pics! =)


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

I like this city, it's very beautiful!


----------



## citycentre (Dec 18, 2005)

So beautiful. How many islands is Stockholm situated on?


----------



## IdleIdol (Aug 12, 2005)

Jag älskar Stockholm och Sverige!!!!!

Vi är Stockholm fans allihopa!!!!!

That's about all the Swedish I know ....thanks for posting the pics. Great to see you didn't skip Globen!


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Beautiful city indeed. If only it was in sunnier climes, then perfecto for sure.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

citycentre said:


> So beautiful. How many islands is Stockholm situated on?


Stockholm city is built on 14 islands, while the Stockholm archipelago comprises 24 000 islands and islets.










Idleidol: well done 

Nerion: It's quite sunny, around 1900 hours/year but I get your point, even though its nice to have 4 different seasons  You never know with the climate changes though..


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*A few ones i took today *(nov 26th 06)











































































































Uppsala castle, not really Stockholm, but in the region


----------



## wshi2000 (Sep 1, 2006)

without any hesitation, Stockholm tops my most favorite global city list. i am an australian chinese, by the way.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Great pics again, your a great photographer ringil, your photos rules! Those other photos is mind blowing as well! :yes:


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the photos, Ringil! There's no question which city is Scandinavia's most beautiful. Stockholm's architecture is so grand, gotta love Strandvägen for example kay:


----------



## Nuks (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Ringil, you don't know if stockholmsfoto has a higher res version of the picture do you? I love it!

Great pictures and great city by the way.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

@nuks, you can buy bigger versions on stockholmsfoto.se


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Christmas time in Stockholm*


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Looks so good in winter, we say Yes to more snow in winter! kay:


----------



## Nuks (Jun 24, 2006)

Ringil said:


> @nuks, you can buy bigger versions on stockholmsfoto.se


Haha, thanks.

I would if
a) I could speak swedish (to navigate the site)
and 
b) if I had any money!


----------



## wshi2000 (Sep 1, 2006)

the city's beautify has no equals!!


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Nuks said:


> Haha, thanks.
> 
> I would if
> a) I could speak swedish (to navigate the site)
> ...


sucks


----------



## wshi2000 (Sep 1, 2006)

incredible!!


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

wshi2000 said:


> incredible!!


who are u?


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

My fave city in the whole wide world. Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## khalek (Feb 10, 2007)

thiz r gud photoz yo....


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

A few of mine from this winter...

1









2









3









4









5









6


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

A few ones from early June 



























Dead light shooting 
















































































Summer night sunsets. Gotta love em 









Thx for watching


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

FANTASTIC !
U do really good job... :cheers1:


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

One word : AMAZING !


----------



## SEAfan (Feb 13, 2006)

A beautiful summer day in the beautiful Swedish capital city of Stockholm, beautifully captured by a top photographer! :banana:

Thanx, Ringil! :wave:


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Stockholm Subway - the world's longest art gallery
*

http://mic-ro.com/metro/metroart.html#Stockholm






















































































































waiting will never get boring!


















thx for watching


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

I forget way too often how beautiful our capital is  Lots of lovely, fantastic pics! Good job!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

magical


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Very pretty! it seems so european!


----------



## erci79 (Apr 23, 2006)

beautiful city


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> Very pretty! it seems so european!


Many people are quite surprised at how European, some European cities appear to be. Some say it's because they're in Europe, others put it down to European influence. Personally, I believe it's a combination of both.


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

Justme said:


> Many people are quite surprised at how European, some European cities appear to be. Some say it's because they're in Europe, others put it down to European influence. Personally, I believe it's a combination of both.


:lol:


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> Very pretty! it seems so european!


weird, most people don't find it to be very European, being on the border to nowhere and all


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

So beautiful.


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

Stockholm has got a pretty dense old town. too bad theres no normal people living there like in other cities


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

sorry if i stole your thread btw, just wanted to show this one..


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

I don't have words to describe this city, for sure one of the greatest cities in the earth. 

Stockholm rocks!!!!


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

A beautiful city of a prosperous country!

Never been to any Scandinavian country but I am very surprised.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Too beautiful. Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Obscene, don't be 

Matthias Offodile, why are you surprised?


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Aug 6, 2007)

I've been in Stockholm in 2006, it is such a great city and definitly the most beautiful on earth. It's very green, clean, organized, friendly people, nice metro, nice buildings, fine musea and great food. What do you want more ??

Antwerp/Anterpen/Anvers the diamond city of the world

http://anderpus.miniville.fr/


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

some various shots from Stockholmsfoto.se


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Gosh, I miss summer...


















Now it's more like this...Let's hope for a white christmas! 

by MalteR








by; MalteR








Ads..by MalteR









shots from flickr (stockholm group)


----------



## jonte (Dec 27, 2006)

Underbart, wonderful!


----------



## ashton (Nov 1, 2005)

^ beautiful!


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I found this amazing pic online. 
Probably old but still cool.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Always a pleasure to view this magnificent city.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

IMO Stockholm is the most beautiful city in north europe, also can be contender for the most beautiful cities in europe


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Lovely photos.


----------



## panic (May 14, 2007)

great city! wonderful pics! everything seems perfect


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

beautiful city.... at least in the summer. Winter must be tough there.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

fettekatz said:


> beautiful city.... at least in the summer. Winter must be tough there.


Dont let the latitude fool you  It never gets extremely cold in Stockholm due to all the water, the gulf stream and the protecting Baltic sea. It hasn't been colder than -4.0C so far this season officially. Due to the gulf stream, Stockholm is mild enough for palm trees to grow outside all year 

And hey, this is not the UK, we do know how to isolate our buildings against low temperatures!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ :lol:

no its not the cold ... although I've to admit that I hate the winter. It's the long gloomy days which presumably make the swedish winters so hard and it's the long white nights which make the swedish summers so great


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

fettekatz said:


> ^^ :lol:
> 
> no its not the cold ... although I've to admit that I hate the winter. It's the long gloomy days which presumably make the swedish winters so hard and it's the long white nights which make the swedish summers so great


It's not that hard. The worst time of year is easily november. The lack of snow and christmas lights aint fun, but hey Thailand is only some few hours away :lol:


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Amazing and Beautiful City!!! :yes:








^^ Awesome density!


----------



## angelika (Oct 11, 2005)

ace4 said:


> IMO Stockholm is the most beautiful city in north europe, also can be contender for the most beautiful cities in europe


In this part of Europe, St Petersbourg is most beautiful than Stockholm, even Prague is more beautiful ... it's clean city, but not as beautiful as Prague or St Ptersbourg or Rome !


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I think Stockholm looks magnificent!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The Venice of the North...! by BuddyAryan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

View over Stockholm from Hammarby backen:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

By the way, Hammarby sjöstad is an example sustainable development project. Some of the newest sustainable projects in countries like China are modelled using this example.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendi photos, Stockholm is magnificent indeed....:cheers2:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

image hosted on flickr









Source

image hosted on flickr









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some views over the city:


stockholm by tilmannf, on Flickr


stockholm by tilmannf, on Flickr


Stockholm by tilmannf, on Flickr


Stockholm by tilmannf, on Flickr


Stockholm by tilmannf, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Red Light par ichimusai, sur Flickr


Stockholm early morning at Skeppsholmen with the ship 'af Chapman' par Magnus Heaven, sur Flickr


Golden Gleam par Jussi V, sur Flickr


Stockholm par Globalviewfinder, sur Flickr


Stockholm par Globalviewfinder, sur Flickr


Earth hour 2011 par Fredrik Eklöf, sur Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

The Stockholm Old Town is the most well preserved city area with a medevial street pattern in Scandinavia.

You wouldn't find these type of narrow streets in Oslo, Copenhagen, Helsinki or Reykjavik.

Stockholm has a lot to offer for tourists, but many of them don't reach this far north, it's location is a bit off the track.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

This place is magnificent. Strandvägen boulverad-promenade - a must walk place in Stockholm:


Strandvägen par Mister.Marken, sur Flickr


Strandvägen par cranjam, sur Flickr


Strandvägen par Möllgaard, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/airchild/17547022/


Vista, Strandvägen, Stockholm par Ulf Bodin, sur Flickr


Strandvägen, kvällstid par idrougge, sur Flickr

alternatively, the one can come there by boat


Strandvägen, Stockholm par mblomq, sur Flickr

by bike


Biker par Ulf Bodin, sur Flickr

by tram (old or new)


Stockholm tram 34 par Boxley, sur Flickr

or by car









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olaedenborg/5881545710/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous images from Stockholm...as usual thanks for the effort dj4life. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linguine said:


> fabulous images from Stockholm...as usual thanks for the effort dj4life. :cheers:


kay:


----------

